# Can't see Set Destination



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

There's many times where I've wanted to filter my trips based on where I was going and I've heard many people talking about "Setting Destination"...

So I tried to find out more about this and found this page: https://help.uber.com/h/91b17c66-ec67-42fc-a548-b1ec8934a9f5

quote:
*Set my driver destination*
In many cities around the world, driver-partners can set a personal destination while online. For example, if you set your driver destination to your home address, you'll only receive ride requests that include pickup and dropoff locations near or along your route home. Accept and complete as many trips as you like while heading home.

The driver destination feature can be used twice daily. Here's how:

1. While not on a trip, tap the menu icon in the top left corner of your app.

2. Tap the + next to Set a Destination.

3. Select a saved location or search for a new address. To set a saved location, select SETTINGS from your app menu and tap Home or Work under Favorite Places, then enter an address.

4. When you select the address for your driver destination, the next screen will display an orange dot to confirm that your app is now finding trips with pickup locations and destinations along the route to your destination.

=====
Problem is that I do not see a menu icon in the top left corner of the app! Here's what I see... I've looked all thru the other menus (Account, Ratings, Earnings etc.) and I don't see any option to Set Destination.

Is it only in certain cities? Why would it only be in certain cities, that makes no sense...

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Worse case, you can always send a message to Uber Support and ask if DF is available in your market area (city). But I'll bet you'll get that same copy/paste message from the website.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

From my limited experience, a whole 15 rides, it may be location based.

My home is in Ventura CA, My regular job is in Los Angeles. What I have found and just tested this morning on the way to work is I see the menu when I open the drive app in Los Angeles County. I do not see the menu and thus cannot set destination when opening the app in Ventura County. I was thinking about contacting Uber support but have not done so yet and after reading these forums, I probably won't bother.


----------



## stellafrancis (Feb 1, 2017)

Useful post. Hope it will be an useful one for all. Way of presenting the content is very much interesting. Thanks a lot.


----------



## UBERMinivan (Jun 5, 2017)

I have the exact same problem, no menu icon. I do see "set destination" appear across the top late at night, but clicking it leads to nothing. Perhaps it's just not available in my area (New Hampshire)?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

We didn't have it in our market until 2 weeks ago. You can try to refresh your app first, and if that doesn't work.... If/When you *do* finally get it, you'll have a menu grid to the left of "Go Online."


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

There is a reason why it is not used in lower density areas. It would functionally be a cheat for some and a pretty creepy way to keep picking up the same person. If they made it available in Ventura I can guarantee you would have a mountain of cars parked up there all pointing towards DTLA or LAX. 

Just a friendly reminder that Uber is not in this for the drivers. The goal is for us to drive ourselves out of business. Part of the plan from the start. A DF in Ventura would be counterproductive, counterintuitive, inefficient and a stalking liability. That pass is a tight funnel.


----------



## santhony109 (Jun 16, 2017)

We didn't have it until recently in our area either. It now appears as 3 dots and lines just under the battery charge icon. Works great.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

uberebu said:


> There is a reason why it is not used in lower density areas. It would functionally be a cheat for some and a pretty creepy way to keep picking up the same person. If they made it available in Ventura I can guarantee you would have a mountain of cars parked up there all pointing towards DTLA or LAX.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that Uber is not in this for the drivers. The goal is for us to drive ourselves out of business. Part of the plan from the start. A DF in Ventura would be counterproductive, counterintuitive, inefficient and a stalking liability. That pass is a tight funnel.


Now that we have destination filter in Ventura, I hope your prediction is correct and they all leave to LAX and DTLA. I like driving in Ventura County and like the passengers a lot better here than the people in LA.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Read somewhere that DF is being rolled out slowly to different markets.

Weve had it in our market for some time now. Every now & then, the DF doesnt pop up in the header. If u log out, then log back in again (not just going offline), the DF comes back.


----------



## Robert Stevens (Mar 8, 2018)

When I tried to set a destination filter, this happened. The "set destination"







button was grayed out. What gives?


----------

